# AoC für Sparfüchse



## tortage (10. Januar 2009)

Habe mal die billigsten Varianten für AoC rausgegraben:

Spiel für ca. 8,53 inc. Versand und 30 Tage Spielzeit (k.A. obs uncut ist):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eidos-Age-of-Conan...3665&sr=8-3


Gametimecard für 60 Tage:  23 Euro inc. Versand (bei Vorkasse)

http://primalgames.de/product_info.php?ref...roducts_id=9040


und nein, man kann das Spiel nicht nochmal kaufen um nochmal 30 Tage zu bekommen....

EDIT: nur noch 3 Stück auf Lager und der Preis ist nochmal auf knapp 5,50 Euro gefallen


----------



## Asenerbe (10. Januar 2009)

Das Spiel ist jetzt ca. 8 Monate "alt", und wird für 8 Euro rausgeschmissen! 

*** ***


----------



## Maladin (10. Januar 2009)

Solls geben - schon mal geguggt was ein Spiel nach 4-5 Monaten auf der *trommelwirbel* Pyramide im Baumarkt deines Vertrauens kostet. Soweit ich weiß gibt es da noch bei AoC eine Monatsgebühr :>

Sinnlosflame entfernt - Fragen dazu bitte per PN an mich.

Edit: _Ich sagte "Fragen dazu per PN" _

/wink maladin


----------



## Tiegars (10. Januar 2009)

Naja das Spiel will niemand mehr das ist das Problem. World of Warcraft kostet immer noch ca.23 Euro. Und das Spiel ist 2004 erschienen^^ Aber für diejenigen die mal reingucken möchetn und sich ein Bild über AOC machen wollen ist es ein sehr lukratives Angebot.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## tortage (10. Januar 2009)

wollte eigentlich nur sowas wie "toll, das lohnt sich ja richtig" hören, aber leider sind es immer dieselben, die ihren Senf dazugeben müssen.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Januar 2009)

Also ich finds klasse, dass man das Spiel so billig haben kann. Werde mir demnächst auch einen Uncut Account holen und mal schaun - ab und an Mal aktivieren. 

Age of Conan lohnt allemal zumindest um sich einmal die ganze Welt (Grafik) anzuschauen und einen Char hochzuspielen sind mir schon die 10 Euro wert.


----------



## MoVedder (10. Januar 2009)

Danke !

haha bestellt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Januar 2009)

tortage schrieb:


> ... aber leider sind es immer dieselben, die ihren Senf dazugeben müssen.


Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt halt zuletzt. In dem Fall die Hoffnung von den Leuten, dass AoC demnächst doch noch abgeschaltet wird. Schließlich wird das Spiel immer billiger, weil's keiner mehr will und auf den Servern ist auch immer weniger los ... Nur komisch, dass man davon im Spiel nicht soviel merkt, eher im Gegenteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn mich AoC nie wirklich gereizt hat, auch wenns sicher kein schlechtes Spiel ist, für 10 Euro kann man sich das doch gerne mal anschauen.

Auf der anderen Seite zeigt es wirklich wie schlecht es dem Publisher geht, es gab ja Gerüchte von wegen Konkurs usw...


----------



## Healor (11. Januar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich AoC nie wirklich gereizt hat, auch wenns sicher kein schlechtes Spiel ist, für 10 Euro kann man sich das doch gerne mal anschauen.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite zeigt es wirklich wie schlecht es dem Publisher geht, es gab ja Gerüchte von wegen Konkurs usw...



Ob da was dran ist an dem Gerücht? Ich meine, selbst wenn es dazu kommen sollte und die AoC Server wirklich abgeschaltet werden hm ja dann ist es halt so. Es ist nur ein Spiel... Die AoC Spieler die ich kenne sehen das auch genau so. Dadurch wird unser Leben trotzdem weiter einen Sinn haben keine Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Naja das Spiel will niemand mehr das ist das Problem. World of Warcraft kostet immer noch ca.23 Euro. Und das Spiel ist 2004 erschienen^^ Aber für diejenigen die mal reingucken möchetn und sich ein Bild über AOC machen wollen ist es ein sehr lukratives Angebot.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



also, man ist schon schön blöd, wenn man für WoW soviel geld ausgibt, das original kostet zwischen 6 und 12 €... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nun mal Angebot und Nachfrage, allerdings haben MMOs im allgemeinen nen recht fixen Preisverfall, einnahmen werden eh über die Monatsgebühr und nicht über die verkäufe eingespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (12. Januar 2009)

Nom nom nom

Boah bin ich voll .. Offtopic und Flames gefressen.

Bleiben sie beim Thema meine Damen und Herren.

/wink maladin


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Januar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite zeigt es wirklich wie schlecht es dem Publisher geht, es gab ja Gerüchte von wegen Konkurs usw...



Eh... nur weil etwas billiger wird, heißt es sofort das es dem Publisher schlecht geht? Verzeih mir mein Unverständnis aber... hä? Wie kommst du denn da rauf? Andere spiele landen viel billiger und früher auf den Softwarepyramiden und Grabbeltischen der Verkaufsorte und deren Entwicklungsstudios und Publisher existieren auch noch...


----------



## Lymexus (13. Januar 2009)

Huhu,

ich wollte AoC schon lange mal testen und 10€ für 30 tage spielen ist echt günstig... mir stellt sich blos die Frage wie das mit dem Abbuchen ist, da es ja bei Amazon in Pfund angegeben ist.

Wird dann der Preis in Euro umgerechnet und dann von meinem Konto abgebucht?


----------



## corpescrust (13. Januar 2009)

14,99€ wird dir vom konto abgebucht

ich weiss gar nicht ob man mit playtimecards im momment sogar besser fährt

viel spass wir sehen uns in hyboria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Januar 2009)

Ja. Normal müßteste doch auch bei Amazon auf € umstellen können?


----------



## tortage (13. Januar 2009)

corpescrust schrieb:


> 14,99€ wird dir vom konto abgebucht
> 
> ich weiss gar nicht ob man mit playtimecards im momment sogar besser fährt
> 
> ...



14,99 € bei der Bestellung in amazon.co.uk ?
hmm, dann wohl wegen dem Versand nach Deutschland.
Mit Gametimecards kannste aber nicht den account registrieren, 
von daher ist es wohl doch die günstigste möglichkeit in AoC einzusteigen.
Soweit ich weiß kann man mit dem CD-key keinen bestehenden account um 30 Tage verlängern,
das geht wohl nur über CC, Konto oder Timecard.


----------



## Lymexus (13. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja. Normal müßteste doch auch bei Amazon auf € umstellen können?




Hm ka ob ich dafür zu blöd bin aber leider finde ich nicht die Option das ich in € umstellen kann.
Könntest mir vielleicht sagen wo man das machen kann?

Edit: muss mann eigentlich mit CC bezahlen?... bin leider nicht im besitz einer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (13. Januar 2009)

.......nein du musst Kartoffeln pellen ö.ö...natürlich CC lol


----------



## Torturella (14. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt halt zuletzt. In dem Fall die Hoffnung von den Leuten, dass AoC demnächst doch noch abgeschaltet wird. Schließlich wird das Spiel immer billiger, weil's keiner mehr will und auf den Servern ist auch immer weniger los ... Nur komisch, dass man davon im Spiel nicht soviel merkt, eher im Gegenteil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah!

Und wahrscheinlich weils da so abgeht schalten sie die Hälfte der Server in den Staaten ab
Servermerges macht man ja eigentlich auch nur dann wenn man vollen Erfolg hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es riecht hier schon ein bisschen nach Fanboy oder?


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Januar 2009)

Torturella schrieb:


> Ah!
> 
> Und wahrscheinlich weils da so abgeht schalten sie die Hälfte der Server in den Staaten ab
> Servermerges macht man ja eigentlich auch nur dann wenn man vollen Erfolg hat
> ...




Die Kosten für die Erstanschaffung von MMOs sind ein eher unzuverlässiger Indikator. Immerhin verdienen die Hersteller ihren größten Teil über die Abos. Auch WoW war schon nen paar Monate nach Relase günstiger, troz des Erfolgs (oder eventuell gerade wegen).

Auch sehe ich das "Server-merge-Problem" nicht so groß an. AoC hat wohl seine Stammspieler und wird sicher auch den ein oder anderen neuen Kunden haben. Jedoch sind das weniger als zum Release an Einheiten (waren so um die 2 mio. weltweit?) verkauft wurden. Aber da diese Kunden ja auch erstmal bedient werden mussten, wurden Server aufgemacht, die jetzt eher leerer sind. Da ist es doch nur folgerichtig und betriebswirtschaftlich Sinnvoll die Kosten von Überkapazitäten zu minimieren (in diesem Fall ungenutzte Serverleistung). Wahrscheinlich würde dann sogar AoC SCHNELLER abgeschaltet werden (wovon ich noch längst nicht ausgehe) als ohne den Server-Merge...und neue Server kann man ja ohne größere Probleme wieder online schalten, fals mehr Spieler kommen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (14. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> AoC hat wohl seine Stammspieler und wird sicher auch den ein oder anderen neuen Kunden haben.



Man bedenke nur wie lange FunCom Anarchy Online schon am laufen hat.

2001-2002 rum war da ja der Release. Dort sind auch nur 3 Server.


----------



## corpescrust (14. Januar 2009)

Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt

Zu Beta-Zeiten war die Rede von drei Servern 

Ein PvP,ein PVE und Rp-Server.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht mal sicher ob das für Europa oder Deutschlang galt.


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Januar 2009)

corpescrust schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt
> 
> Zu Beta-Zeiten war die Rede von drei Servern
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal für Deutschland, da schon sehr früh bestätigt wurde, dass es lokalisierte Server gibt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Jedoch sind das weniger als zum Release an Einheiten (waren so um die 2 mio. weltweit?)



Ähm...also im Q2 Bericht waren es noch 800.000 Einheiten die verkauft worden sind weltweit und nicht 2 Mio..nur so am Rande...^^


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Januar 2009)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ähm...also im Q2 Bericht waren es noch 800.000 Einheiten die verkauft worden sind weltweit und nicht 2 Mio..nur so am Rande...^^



deswegen auch das Fragezeichen...da hat jemand den Sinn von Satzzeichen "erkannt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Menge geisterte noch in meinem Kopf rum....


----------



## Neptin (17. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Eine Frage, die sich mir seit einigen Tagen stellt: Age of Conan bei der günstigen Preislage ausprobieren oder lieber sein lassen?

Mangels nötiger Hardware hat mich das Spiel zum damaligen Start nicht interessiert, was womöglich eher Glück im Unglück war. Doch nach einem ersten Anlauf mit Warhammer Online, das ich wegen fehlender Spieltiefe, kaum vorhandener Gegen- und Mitspieler und dem Fehlen einer stimmigen Gesamtwelt nicht über den Probemonat hinaus erlebt habe, folgte im November die Fortsetzung meiner WoW-"Karriere". Nachdem sich der dortige Content mehr oder weniger abgegrast zeigt und ich beim besten Willen nicht die Lust verspüre, lediglich für Instanzen oder Raids einzuloggen, steht mir momentan der Sinn nach neuen Ufern, einer stimmigen Spielwelt und einer aktiven RP-Gemeinschaft.

Lohnt es sich aktuell, einen neuen Charakter auf Level 1 zu starten?
Finden sich noch ausreichend Mitspieler in den Startgebieten?
Wie steht die Community zum RP?
Trügt der Schein oder spiegelt die aktuelle Forentätigkeit auf der offiziellen Webseite auch die Spieleranzahl in AoC selbst wider?

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Tiegars (17. Januar 2009)

Moin,

Endcontent ist fast nix vorhanden. PVP ist schrott. Spieler findest du genug durch die Serverzusammenlegung. Wie es in den Startgebieten aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich das letzte mal in Tortage August 2008 war^^ Interface sehr mühsam zum ändern. GM's schreiben fast alle englisch. Support nicht optimal. Lokalisierung noch nicht abgeschlossen. Einige Quest verbuggt seit über halben Jahr. Was du an AOC hast sehr schöne Grafik und geile Musik. Wie es auf den RP Server ist ka spiele auf Mitra. Der Chat ist im Moment schlimmer als WOW Brachland. Durch den geringen Anschaffungspreis lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle mal reinzuschauen. Kannst dann immer noch entscheiden ob du wieder aufhöhrst.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## trippleass gnom (17. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Endcontent ist fast nix vorhanden. PVP ist schrott. Spieler findest du genug durch die Serverzusammenlegung. Wie es in den Startgebieten aussieht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich das letzte mal in Tortage August 2008 war^^ Interface sehr mühsam zum ändern. GM's schreiben fast alle englisch. Support nicht optimal. Lokalisierung noch nicht abgeschlossen. Einige Quest verbuggt seit über halben Jahr. Was du an AOC hast sehr schöne Grafik und geile Musik. Wie es auf den RP Server ist ka spiele auf Mitra. Der Chat ist im Moment schlimmer als WOW Brachland. Durch den geringen Anschaffungspreis lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle mal reinzuschauen. Kannst dann immer noch entscheiden ob du wieder aufhöhrst.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ja 100% richtig. Selbst 5 Euro sind zuviel für AOC. Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Servermerges vielleicht erst der Anfang vom Ende sind und dann sind die 5 Euro ganz weg. Für nix in den Wind geschossen. 
Nicht jeder hat soviel Geld und dann sind Euronen gänzlich umsonst verschossen worden. Man kriegt immerhin eine Flasche Wein dafür oder 5 Toastbrote oder 2 Pizzen. AOC ist eine der größten Enttäuschungen in der gesamten MMO-Geschichte, da sollte man sich auch von diesen Lock-Preisen nicht locken lassen. Kauft lieber 2 Pizzen und spielt ein freies MMO.


----------



## Thug (17. Januar 2009)

Wat nix kost’, is auch nix!


----------



## Healor (18. Januar 2009)

Also ne ech sorry aber diese "Argumente" werden echt immer heftiger... da kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

Jeder der nicht weiss ob er AoC anfangen soll oder nicht:

Testet es selbst und bildet euch selbst ein Urteil! Es ist nicht nur 5 Euro wert, nein es ist auch 30 Euro wert. Ich sage das als Ex-WoWler, Warhammer und AoC Spieler.

Falls ihr dennoch kein Geld dafür ausgeben wollt besorgt euch einen Buddykey und testet es an.

Btw: Ich wunder mich selbst warum ich immer auf diese Trollposts einsteige aber da kann ich nicht anders, da krieg ich so einen Hals.


----------



## Imzane (18. Januar 2009)

Seh ich so ähnlich wie mein Vorposter. AoC gefällt mir sehr gut und ich werde auch verlängern. 
Habe auch WoW, Guild Wars, Warhammer: Online und Hellgate: London gespielt.

Ich rate jedem, der Interesse and AoC hat, sich einen Buddy Key zu besorgen oder einfach das Spiel zu kaufen, 30 Euro sind nicht die Welt und das isses auf jeden Fall wert. Meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Tiegars (18. Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich habe ebenfalls einige MMO's gespielt und kann sehr gut vergleiche ziehe. Und da stimmt einiges noch immer ned in AOC. Schönstes Beispiel der Crash der DB nun. Habe zuerst FC gelobt und nun muss ich feststellen das es zu früh war. Die Leute verlieren die Items. Minigames werden geschlossen. Raids werden aufgelöst usw.. Cool oder. 

Also AOC hat ne Menge potenzial. Aber leider muss ich immer wieder feststellen das die QA von FC die miesieste ist die ich je gesehen hab. Was man aber wieder erwähnen muss das sie immer schön informieren und einem auf dem laufenden halten.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Fr3ak3r (18. Januar 2009)

Neptin schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich aktuell, einen neuen Charakter auf Level 1 zu starten?
> Finden sich noch ausreichend Mitspieler in den Startgebieten?
> Wie steht die Community zum RP?
> Trügt der Schein oder spiegelt die aktuelle Forentätigkeit auf der offiziellen Webseite auch die Spieleranzahl in AoC selbst wider?
> ...



hab bis ende november gespielt, bis dahin gab es immer genug spieler in den anfangsgebieten, selbst wenn nicht, bis level 20 kann man alle quests auch allein machen.

RP in AoC war in meinen augen viel vorhanden, Asgard war auch vor den merge der vollste Server, was leider auch deshalb einige non-rp'ler angezogen hat, dennoch gab es damals viele rp-events die von spielern organisiert wurden, neben hdro hab ich in aoc mit am meisten rp erlebt, bei den mmos die ich bis jetzt gespielt hab.

wie voll die server jetzt sind kann ich nicht sagen, aber vielen geht es sicher wie mir, denen hat AoC spaß gemacht und haben nur wegen fehlendem endcontent aufgehört, es kribbelt ihnen aber schon in den fingern und sie würden am liebsten den acc reaktivieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir selber hat das leveln in keinem anderen spiel soviel spaß gemacht wie in aoc, wollte eigentlich zum dx10 update reaktivieren, aber werds wohl schon vorher machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (18. Januar 2009)

hmmm und frisst das spiel viel leistung ?
( will meinen "lowendrechner"extra fürn Freimonat aufrüsten ;P )


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Januar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> hmmm und frisst das spiel viel leistung ?
> ( will meinen "lowendrechner"extra fürn Freimonat aufrüsten ;P )



naja, wenn du ALLES auf max drehst, brauchst du nen Topendrechner für 1000&#8364;+
Aber das Spiel sieht auch sehr gut auf mittleren Details und einigen Veränderungen aus, so wie ich es spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit meinem

E6600
GF8800GTX
4gb RAM
Vista x64

komm ich da eigetlich immer auf 50-60 fps (VSync an) 

Ansonsten ist halt die Variabilität nach unten doch etwas begrenzt...

btw: Du darfst das Spiel noch garnicht spielen!


----------



## Neptin (18. Januar 2009)

Aller negativen Postings zum Trotz habe ich gestern dennoch zugegriffen und mir Age of Conan geholt. Konnte gestern bereits einige Schritte wagen und bin sehr gespannt, was mich zukünftig erwartet.

Wir sehen uns auf Asgard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## none the less (18. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, wenn du ALLES auf max drehst, brauchst du nen Topendrechner für 1000€+
> Aber das Spiel sieht auch sehr gut auf mittleren Details und einigen Veränderungen aus, so wie ich es spiele
> 
> 
> ...




Die 1000€ + sind übertrieben, habe meinen Pc im Sommer letzten Jahres auf www.hoh.de selber zusammengestellt und bin nicht über 630 € gekommen und kann das spiel auf den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen (50 Fps +). Mittlerweile sollten die Preise für die Hardware noch etwas gefallen sein.

Prozessor: Intel Core Duo E8400 BOX
Grafikkarte: Gtx 260
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ 4096 Kit PC2-8500
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 250 GB SATA 2
Betriebssystem: Vista x64

Habe noch eine passende Luftkühlung (Thermalright IFX-14 mit dem Lüfter SilenX IXtrema PRO 120mm ~100 € +, dazu ist jedoch ein sehr großes Gehäuse nötig, da der Kühler relativ groß ist... noch mehr Zusatzkosten, deswegen würde ich für die richtigen Sparfüchse unter uns raten beim BOX Kühler zu bleiben) mir dazu gekauft, die nicht mit eingerechnet ist, da es nur fürs Übertakten bei diesen Prozessor jenseits der ~3,8-4 Ghz wichtig wäre eine gute Kühlung einzubauen, der Intel Prozessor Kühler aus der BOX reicht vollkommen für den Prozessor, es wäre sogar etwas Übertaktungsspielraum bei entsprechender Gehäuselüftung vorhanden, falls jemand etwas damit rumspielen möchte. Das Mainboard und der Arbeitsspeicher sind dazu sehr gut geeignet, wobei ich heute das Arbeitsspeicher Kit von G.Skill 4Gb bevorzugen würde, die OCZ nehmen durch die großen Kühler die an die Arbeitsspeicher befestigt sind, etwas zu viel Platz weg und angeblich wird das Kit im Dual channel Betrieb von diesem Mainboard nicht unterstützt, das bei meinem Mainboard zum Glück nicht der Fall ist.

Die Gtx 260 besitzt ein sehr hohes Übertaktungspotential und eine gute Kühlung, es ist möglich sie stabil und ohne großen Aufwand dauerhaft auf das Niveau einer Gtx 280 anzuheben.
Fazit: Für einen kleinen Preis, große Leistung.

Mfg none the less


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Januar 2009)

none schrieb:


> Die 1000€ + sind übertrieben, habe meinen Pc im Sommer letzten Jahres auf www.hoh.de selber zusammengestellt und bin nicht über 630 € gekommen und kann das spiel auf den höchsten Einstellungen flüssig spielen (50 Fps +). Mittlerweile sollten die Preise für die Hardware noch etwas gefallen sein.



nun ich rede eher von DX10 (ist noch nicht da aber erwartungsgemäß wird da der Performancehunger sicher nochmal anziehen) und wirklich ALLEM auf max. Dazu gehöhren auch Sichtweite, Partikel/NPC-Sichtweite, AF/AA auf max und noch die ganzen anderen Einstellungen.

Da wirst du sicher einen besseren PC brauchen um IMMER gute fps zu fahren


----------



## tortage (18. Januar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Ja 100% richtig. Selbst 5 Euro sind zuviel für AOC. Man muss auch bedenken, dass die Servermerges vielleicht erst der Anfang vom Ende sind und dann sind die 5 Euro ganz weg. Für nix in den Wind geschossen.
> Nicht jeder hat soviel Geld und dann sind Euronen gänzlich umsonst verschossen worden. Man kriegt immerhin eine Flasche Wein dafür oder 5 Toastbrote oder 2 Pizzen. AOC ist eine der größten Enttäuschungen in der gesamten MMO-Geschichte, da sollte man sich auch von diesen Lock-Preisen nicht locken lassen. Kauft lieber 2 Pizzen und spielt ein freies MMO.



Wenn man bedenkt, das WAR z.Z. das teuerste MMO auf dem Markt ist und dabei nochnichtmal stabil ist...
Da kann man ne ganze Pizzaorgie von veranstalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn du nix zu beißen hast, weil du dir AoC zugelegt hast, dann soltest du besser mal an deiner internetleitung sparen.


----------



## tortage (18. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls einige MMO's gespielt und kann sehr gut vergleiche ziehe. Und da stimmt einiges noch immer ned in AOC. Schönstes Beispiel der Crash der DB nun. Habe zuerst FC gelobt und nun muss ich feststellen das es zu früh war. Die Leute verlieren die Items. Minigames werden geschlossen. Raids werden aufgelöst usw.. Cool oder.
> 
> ...



Nochmals großes Lob an FC:
Die scheuen noch nicht mal, in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag um 2 Uhr morgens ein Patch aufzuspielen !
Da gibts andere Entwickler, die sich einen Dreck drum kümmern würden. RESPEKT !
Hab noch nichtmal was davon gemerkt, bis ich es heute morgen gelesen hab.
Zum Glück hat niemand seine Items verloren, war ja nur ein Anzeigefehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Forum hier hat auch ne Menge Potential. Aber leider muss ich immer wieder feststellen das die Poster hier die miesesten sind die ich je gesehen hab.


----------



## Tiegars (18. Januar 2009)

tortage schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, das WAR z.Z. das teuerste MMO auf dem Markt ist und dabei nochnichtmal stabil ist...
> Da kann man ne ganze Pizzaorgie von veranstalten
> 
> 
> ...


Woher weisst du das WAR nicht stabil ist? Spielst du es selber? Ich habe nämlich keine Probleme bei mir läuft es.



tortage schrieb:


> Nochmals großes Lob an FC:
> Die scheuen noch nicht mal, in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag um 2 Uhr morgens ein Patch aufzuspielen !
> Da gibts andere Entwickler, die sich einen Dreck drum kümmern würden. RESPEKT !
> Hab noch nichtmal was davon gemerkt, bis ich es heute morgen gelesen hab.
> ...


Wieso weil wir nicht gleicher Meinung sind oder was? Ich spiele genau wie du auch AOC nur ich sehe es mit anderen Augen. Ohne kritik würde man nie was verändern.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Deadwool (18. Januar 2009)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist jetzt ca. 8 Monate "alt", und wird für 8 Euro rausgeschmissen!
> 
> *** ***


ich hab HdRO für 5 Euro gekauft vor einem halben Jahr. 
und die Collectors Edition von Burning Cursade für weniger als 20 Euro lag gleich daneben. omg ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (18. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> btw: Du darfst das Spiel noch garnicht spielen!



wen du <---- DAS da meinst das bild gehört nich mir ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wen ich die deutsche version kauf kanns ja nich so schlimm sein ..( außer wen ich die sprache nich auf englisch umstellen kann... habs halt gern orginal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

nuja wen ich mit W*R fertig bin werd ich Aoc mal testen weil die nächsten mmo´s die rauskommen ... naja GESCHMACKSSACHE (vom thema her die spiele an sich sind bestimmt recht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. Januar 2009)

tortage schrieb:


> Die scheuen noch nicht mal, in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag um 2 Uhr morgens ein Patch aufzuspielen !
> Da gibts andere Entwickler, die sich einen Dreck drum kümmern würden. RESPEKT !



Wo ist da jetzt das besondere? Wenn ich am Wochenende Bereitschaftsdienst habe und ein Server rumzickt muss ich ihn auch wieder zum laufen bekommen. Und weiter?




tortage schrieb:


> Das Forum hier hat auch ne Menge Potential. Aber leider muss ich immer wieder feststellen das die Poster hier die miesesten sind die ich je gesehen hab.



Sagt jemand der auf die gleich Weise im WAR Forum "rumstänkert" und dann Poster hier dafür kritisiert, wenn sie sich hier auch so verhalten...naja, aber wenn man es selber macht isses ja ok...


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Januar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> wen du <---- DAS da meinst das bild gehört nich mir ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, ich meine den Geburtstag, der in deinem Profil hinterlegt ist!


----------



## xdave78 (19. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nein, ich meine den Geburtstag, der in deinem Profil hinterlegt ist!


geil...


aber sowas von 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry...


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (19. Januar 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nein, ich meine den Geburtstag, der in deinem Profil hinterlegt ist!



wie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
musste doch gleich nachschauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geburtstag 27 Mai 1993


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

tortage schrieb:


> Nochmals großes Lob an FC:
> Die scheuen noch nicht mal, in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag um 2 Uhr morgens ein Patch aufzuspielen !
> Da gibts andere Entwickler, die sich einen Dreck drum kümmern würden. RESPEKT !
> Hab noch nichtmal was davon gemerkt, bis ich es heute morgen gelesen hab.
> ...



Naja, wenn es nicht so rund läuft, dann sollte es doch normal sein ab und zu mal etwas zu verbessern. ^^
Würde mich interessieren welche andere Entwickler du meinst, die sich einen Dreck um was kümmern?


----------



## xdave78 (20. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es nicht so rund läuft, dann sollte es doch normal sein ab und zu mal etwas zu verbessern. ^^
> Würde mich interessieren welche andere Entwickler du meinst, die sich einen Dreck um was kümmern?


"Das Problem ist bekannt und wir kümmern uns darum." der häufigste Satz im Forum eines tollen MMO Games.


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> "Das Problem ist bekannt und wir kümmern uns darum." der häufigste Satz im Forum eines tollen MMO Games.



Na klar, WoW ist ja sowas von "Sch....e" ^^ 
Ich wollte nur mal konkret hören bzw. lesen was ihr/du meint/meinst. 
WoW ist sicher um Längen besser als AoC. Ansonsten hätten sie ja nicht so viele aktive Accounts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besser jemand der sich kümmert, als jemand der verspricht und nichts hält. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## none the less (20. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Na klar, WoW ist ja sowas von "Sch....e" ^^
> Ich wollte nur mal konkret hören bzw. lesen was ihr/du meint/meinst.
> WoW ist sicher um Längen besser als AoC. Ansonsten hätten sie ja nicht so viele aktive Accounts.
> 
> ...



Es sprach der typische Mtv Zuschauer! Ja! Mainstream muss gut sein. Nur, weil viele etwas tun heißt es nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass es gut ist...... Eine eigene Meinung zu bilden überflügelt wohl die geistigen Fähigkeiten.

Schön mit der Masse mitschwimmen, nur weiter so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

none schrieb:


> Es sprach der typische Mtv Zuschauer! Ja! Mainstream muss gut sein. Nur, weil viele etwas tun heißt es nicht im Umkehrschluss, dass es gut ist...... Eine eigene Meinung zu bilden überflügelt wohl die geistigen Fähigkeiten.
> 
> Schön mit der Masse mitschwimmen, nur weiter so.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, du hast da was falsch verstanden. ^^
Ich plappere nichts nach, sondern finde Wow einfach gut und so wie es aussieht, bin ich ja noch von Millionen umgeben, die es auch gut finden.
Klar wird es immer wieder Nischenspiele wie AoC geben und Fanboys die es bis auf's letzte Blut verteidigen. ^^


----------



## xdave78 (20. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Na klar, WoW ist ja sowas von "Sch....e" ^^
> Ich wollte nur mal konkret hören bzw. lesen was ihr/du meint/meinst.
> WoW ist sicher um Längen besser als AoC. Ansonsten hätten sie ja nicht so viele aktive Accounts.
> 
> ...


Hey, nimm n Zäpfchen und trink ne warme Milch..ich hab nirgends mit einem Wort dein geliebtes WEHOHWEH schlecht gemacht? Was denkst Du denn von mir? Am Besten legst Du Dich erstmal hin und schläfst Dich schööön aus...wir ALLE finden WOW gaaanz toll und sind super traurig dass wir es nicht mit Dir spielen dürfen weil die bösen, schwarzen Männer mit dem FunCom Logo uns zu diesem blasphemischen Spiel zwingen.  Nun nimm schnell deine Arthas Actionfigur und kuschel Dich schööön ein...

Du hast gefragt - ich hab geantwortet...und mit keinem Wort ein Spiel erwähnt. Aber da Du es erraten hast brauch man dazu ja nix weiter zu kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sozusagen ...selfownage)


----------



## Niko78 (20. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hey, nimm n Zäpfchen und trink ne warme Milch..ich hab nirgends mit einem Wort dein geliebtes WEHOHWEH schlecht gemacht? Was denkst Du denn von mir? Am Besten legst Du Dich erstmal hin und schläfst Dich schööön aus...wir ALLE finden WOW gaaanz toll und sind super traurig dass wir es nicht mit Dir spielen dürfen weil die bösen, schwarzen Männer mit dem FunCom Logo uns zu diesem blasphemischen Spiel zwingen.  Nun nimm schnell deine Arthas Actionfigur und kuschel Dich schööön ein...
> 
> Du hast gefragt - ich hab geantwortet...und mit keinem Wort ein Spiel erwähnt. Aber da Du es erraten hast brauch man dazu ja nix weiter zu kommentieren
> 
> ...



Wieso fühlst du dich angesprochen? Ich habe auf ein Kommentar von (none the less) geantwortet, also, dampf mal ab und antworte erst, wenn ich dich zitiere. Einfach lächerlich so eine Antwort.


----------



## xdave78 (20. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Wieso fühlst du dich angesprochen? Ich habe auf ein Kommentar von (none the less) geantwortet, also, dampf mal ab und antworte erst, wenn ich dich zitiere. Einfach lächerlich so eine Antwort.


Genau. Aber Zeitreisen ist nicht möglich  - non the less hat nach mir gepostet. Das Zitat von Dir ist aus dem Beitrag in dem Du ein Zitat von mir hast. Dann istws wohl Dein Fehler gewesen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ich glaube Du scheinst etwas ...naja...verwirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Btw. von uns hat es niemand nötig Dein schönes WOW "schlechtzureden" - was man ja von Dir zB nicht grade behaupten kann.


----------



## erwo (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,



Niko78 schrieb:


> Wieso fühlst du dich angesprochen? Ich habe auf ein Kommentar von (none the less) geantwortet, also, dampf mal ab und antworte erst, wenn ich dich zitiere. Einfach lächerlich so eine Antwort.



Er hat auf den "Inhalt" deines Postings geantwortet, und wenigstens auf eine
witzige und nicht beleidigende Art.

Dir ist offenbar entgangen das dies hier ein öffentliches Forum ist, wo jeder
antworten darf, Schick none the less doch einfach eine PM wenn es nur an
ihn gehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten: viel Spass beim Zocken euch allen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Healor (20. Januar 2009)

Also sorry für Ontopic aber:

Um was gings hier gleich nochmal? Ach ja, AoC für Sparfüchse...


----------



## xdave78 (20. Januar 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Also sorry für Ontopic aber:
> 
> Um was gings hier gleich nochmal? Ach ja, AoC für Sparfüchse...


Du hast natürlich recht. Man lässt sich auch immer vom Topic wegziehen. Sorry.
Realistisch betrachtet ist jedes Pay2Play MMO welches man halbwegs interessant findet und das nen 10er kostet es Wert es nazuschaun...denn idR hat man in jedem Fall länger was davon als bei manch Vollpreis SP Game.


----------



## Egooz (20. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mir AoC nun auch endlich mal zugelegt. Habs schon in der Beta mal angetestet und mich dann doch dagegen entschieden...Grund war mein PC.

Nunja, heute ist AoC also angekommen, gepatched und dann wollte ich mir ein neues Konto anlegen. Da hörts nun aber auch schon auf. Die Seite "register.ageofconan.com" läd überhaupt nicht. Wenn es denn mal funktioniert komm ich nur zum ersten Einlog-Screen, weiter geht es auch da nicht.

Im AoC-Forum hab ich auch schon geschaut ob irgendwie Wartungsarbeiten sind, nichts zu finden (oder ich habs übersehen).

Könnte jemand von euch vielleicht mal testen ob die Loginseite funktioniert? Vielleicht liegts ja doch an meinem PC/ Browser, hm. 


Würd mich freuen und danke im Voraus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, falls das hier nicht erwünscht ist bitte löschen oder ich editier es.


----------



## Lanatir (20. Januar 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich recht. Man lässt sich auch immer vom Topic wegziehen. Sorry.
> Realistisch betrachtet ist jedes Pay2Play MMO welches man halbwegs interessant findet und das nen 10er kostet es Wert es nazuschaun...denn idR hat man in jedem Fall länger was davon als bei manch Vollpreis SP Game.


DAS stimmt. ich könnt jetzt noch kotzen das ich 60 euro für fable 2 ausgegeben hab und das drecksding nach 1 Wochenende durchgespielt hatte, und das sogar halbwegs entspannt. Da hätt ich lieber ein paar ocken für ein paar Stunden Vanguard oder Everquest 1 oder sonstwas ausgeben sollen. Ich könnt schreien. Naja, ich glaub ich hab ein 14tägiges rückgaberecht


----------



## xdave78 (20. Januar 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Ich könnt schreien. Naja, ich glaub ich hab ein 14tägiges rückgaberecht


Nicht für geöffnete Software...ich glaube nichtmal für OVP Software.


----------



## LoLTroll (20. Januar 2009)

also mit https://register.ageofconan.com/account/ hab ich keine Probleme, kann einloggen und es lädt fix (laut Firefox in 0.24sec)



xdave78 schrieb:


> Nicht für geöffnete Software...ich glaube nichtmal für OVP Software.



außer sie funktioniert nicht (aber das verstht sich von selbst) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egooz (20. Januar 2009)

Hm ok dank dir. Ich werds weiterhin versuchen und mir den Kopf zerbrechen welchen Server ich nehmen werde.

Bin schon ganz gespannt auf AoC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BornPsycho (22. Januar 2009)

Moin moin,

wer AoC testen möchte kann sich günstig online einen Key kaufen für die unzensierte Version. Ist zwar ohne DVD aber auch das ist nicht das Problem.

Den kostenpflichtigen Spieledownload könnt Ihr umgehen wenn Ihr folgenden Tipp von Lisertan befolgt:

http://forums-de.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...mp;postcount=30

"Ihr braucht nur die Conanpatcher.exe und die simpleconfig.exe ( zusammen um die 1 MB groß ) schiebt die in einen Ordner der "Age of Conan" oder wie Ihr mögt heißt und startet den Patcher" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur sicherheit nach dem Patchen ein Backup der Daten machen, fertig!

Auch für Interessierte die einen BuddyKey haben eine günstige Lösung.

Grüße


----------



## xdave78 (22. Januar 2009)

Wow! Das ist ja mal n geiler Hinweis. Danke!!!!


----------



## Rehhaile (22. Januar 2009)

Soooooo...wow verkackt es grade, AoC bekommt seine Chance auf Wiedergutmachung..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wo gibts günstig AoC Timecards? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (22. Januar 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Age-Conan-Timecards-S...1871&sr=8-2


----------



## Niko78 (22. Januar 2009)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Soooooo...wow verkackt es grade, AoC bekommt seine Chance auf Wiedergutmachung..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hä ... meinst wirklich das WoW nun dem Ende entgegehn sieht, nur weil es mal nach einem Patch nicht so gut läuft?


----------



## BornPsycho (22. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Hä ... meinst wirklich das WoW nun dem Ende entgegehn sieht, nur weil es mal nach einem Patch nicht so gut läuft?



Das wohl eher nicht aber wenn sowas bei AoC passiert ist hier im Forum ja auch gleich von Weltuntergang die Rede *GGG*

Wie man in den Wald reinschreit, so schallt es auch wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Mein Char transfer hat nur 15 Minuten gedauert, bin echt begeistert!


----------



## Tiegars (23. Januar 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Das wohl eher nicht aber wenn sowas bei AoC passiert ist hier im Forum ja auch gleich von Weltuntergang die Rede *GGG*
> 
> Wie man in den Wald reinschreit, so schallt es auch wieder raus
> 
> ...


Und was willst du uns mit dem sagen? Chartransfer gibst auch bei anderen MMO's und die waren auch schon viel früher als in AOC^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Rehhaile (23. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Hä ... meinst wirklich das WoW nun dem Ende entgegehn sieht, nur weil es mal nach einem Patch nicht so gut läuft?



Also wow geht auf jeden Fall derzeit in eine Richtung, die das Spiel und das, was es immer ausgemacht hat, kaputt macht. Fehlende Langzeitmotivation, PVP wird unattraktiv gemacht. Mitten in der Saison wird mal eben an der Arena rumgeschraubt die mit season 5 ohnehin schon nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war. Und der Raidcontent wird so Casualplayerfreundlich gestaltet, das er überhaupt keine Herausforderung mehr ist. Seid der neue Boss da ist, gehts Berg ab und wenn das so weiter geht und ein echter Konkurrent kommt....Wenn ich nur mal an die Heros am anfang von BC denke, die waren so gut wie nicht schaffbar, wer nicht halbwegs gutes Equipp hatte. Heute wirst du frisch 80 und gehst gleich in die Heros, weil alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung. Randomraids clearen 8 wochen nach Release des addons Naxx 25 und da sind teilweise Blauequippte dabei, die das erste mal drin sind...nene. Ich war mit Gruppen unterwegs in Heros, da wusste der 80iger Jäger nicht, das sein Pet knurren kann, da wusste ein Priester nicht, was shacklen ist bzw das er sowas kann. Das sind eben die Folgen dieser neuen Casualplayerpolitik im Hause Blizzard

AoC hatte ja grundsätzlich Potenzial, kam halt ein Jahr zu früh auf den Markt....vielleicht stellt sich Aion ja geschickter an oder AoC mausert sich doch noch...
Bei Warhammer denke ich, das es immer ein Nischenprodukt sein wird, dazu biete es zu wenig Breite, sprich kaum abwechslung zwischen Spielinhalten. Nur PVP langweilt auf die Dauer


----------



## Niko78 (23. Januar 2009)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Also wow geht auf jeden Fall derzeit in eine Richtung, die das Spiel und das, was es immer ausgemacht hat, kaputt macht. Fehlende Langzeitmotivation, PVP wird unattraktiv gemacht. Mitten in der Saison wird mal eben an der Arena rumgeschraubt die mit season 5 ohnehin schon nicht das Gelbe vom Ei war. Und der Raidcontent wird so Casualplayerfreundlich gestaltet, das er überhaupt keine Herausforderung mehr ist. Seid der neue Boss da ist, gehts Berg ab und wenn das so weiter geht und ein echter Konkurrent kommt....Wenn ich nur mal an die Heros am anfang von BC denke, die waren so gut wie nicht schaffbar, wer nicht halbwegs gutes Equipp hatte. Heute wirst du frisch 80 und gehst gleich in die Heros, weil alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung. Randomraids clearen 8 wochen nach Release des addons Naxx 25 und da sind teilweise Blauequippte dabei, die das erste mal drin sind...nene
> 
> AoC hatte ja grundsätzlich Potenzial, kam halt ein Jahr zu früh auf den Markt....vielleicht stellt sich Aion ja geschickter an oder AoC mausert sich doch noch...
> Bei Warhammer denke ich, das es immer ein Nischenprodukt sein wird, dazu biete es zu wenig Breite, sprich kaum abwechslung zwischen Spielinhalten. Nur PVP langweilt auf die Dauer



Ich stimme mir mal zu einem gewissen Teil zu, weil der letzte Patch echt nicht das gelbe vom Ei war. Manches viel zu einfach gemacht und mehr Sorgen (Bugs) reingebracht als notwendig.
Grundsätzlich glaube ich aber IMMER noch, dass AoC niemals eine Konkurrenz für WoW sein wird, einfach deshalb weil es auch unter die Sparte: Nischenprodukt fällt. Da hat eher Warhammer noch mehr Chancen, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass viele ehemalige DAoC-Spieler dort eingestiegen sind.
WoW wird sicher noch für längere Zeit der absolute Spitzenreiter bei den aktiven Accounts sein


----------



## Tiegars (23. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich stimme mir mal zu einem gewissen Teil zu, weil der letzte Patch echt nicht das gelbe vom Ei war. Manches viel zu einfach gemacht und mehr Sorgen (Bugs) reingebracht als notwendig.
> Grundsätzlich glaube ich aber IMMER noch, dass AoC niemals eine Konkurrenz für WoW sein wird, einfach deshalb weil es auch unter die Sparte: Nischenprodukt fällt. Da hat eher Warhammer noch mehr Chancen, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass viele ehemalige DAoC-Spieler dort eingestiegen sind.
> WoW wird sicher noch für längere Zeit der absolute Spitzenreiter bei den aktiven Accounts sein


Jupp voll deiner Meinung. Frage ist nur ob AOC Platz 3 oder 5 haben wird. An WAR und WOW wird es nie herankommen muss es aber auch ned. Wäre zwar besser den um so mehr Kunden um so mehr Kohle für die Entwicklung.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Niko78 (23. Januar 2009)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Jupp voll deiner Meinung. Frage ist nur ob AOC Platz 3 oder 5 haben wird. An WAR und WOW wird es nie herankommen muss es aber auch ned. Wäre zwar besser den um so mehr Kunden um so mehr Kohle für die Entwicklung.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Ich würde sagen AoC hat im Moment Platz 4 (hinter WoW, WAR, HdR) und wird dann nach hinten geschoben wenn Starcraft bzw. Diablo erscheinen.
Die Kohle ist so eine andere Sache, die aber alle Games betrifft, wer weiß schon welche Auswirkungen die Wirtschaftskrise auf die Geldtasche vom Einzelnen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (23. Januar 2009)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen AoC hat im Moment Platz 4 (hinter WoW, WAR, HdR) und wird dann nach hinten geschoben wenn Starcraft bzw. Diablo erscheinen.
> Die Kohle ist so eine andere Sache, die aber alle Games betrifft, wer weiß schon welche Auswirkungen die Wirtschaftskrise auf die Geldtasche vom Einzelnen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weisst schon das Diablo und Starcraft keine MMOS sind oder?

Zum Thema erfolgreicher:

AoC wollte sich nie mit WoW messen. Das wurde zu Anfang auch gesagt.



Ich denke auch nicht das AoC einfach so untergehen wird.

In diesem *Thread* wird von Craig Morrison auch erwähnt:

Jockie asks: Historically, once an MMO begins to slide there's no way back, given the calibre of competition on the market. How do you about-turn and convince disillusioned players you're back on track when so many claim Age of Conan remains fundamentally broken?


Craig Morrison: I'm not sure that it's completely true a game can't come back, EVE Online for example has built itself up very successfully over the years, and our own Anarchy Online is still going strong almost eight years on from its poor launch.


----------



## -RD- (23. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe mir das Spiel incl. 30 Tage Freispiel vor drei Tagen gekauft.
Die Installation lief reibungslos. Die Grafik ist sehr schön anzusehen, die Musik- und Sounduntermalung ist gelungen.
Allerdings gab es nach ca. 20 Minuten Spielzeit erstmal einen Bluescreen. Nach dem Rechnerneustart und erneutem Spielstart trat dann allerdings nichts mehr dergleichen auf.
Die Geschichte (oder besser gesagt wohl der Anfang der Geschichte) gefiel mir ganz gut. Das mit dem Tag/Nachtwechsel zum Erledigen von Aufgaben war dann aber schon das erste,
was mich gestört hat. Warum muss man da immer erst umständlich hin- und herlaufen um eine Person zu finden, bei der man wechseln kann...

Dann, Lvl10 erreicht und zum ersten Mal die Talentliste gesehen. Grauenhaft. Mag sein, dass manche es anspricht, wenn auf den ersten Blick alles in kryptischen Zeichen unterschrieben ist.
Für mich war das einfach nur unübersichtlich und hat mir schon jegliche Lust genommen, mich damit zu beschäftigen.

Die Steuerung ist IMO ebenfalls Geschmackssache. Mag sein, dass ich da konservativ bin, aber in einem Rollenspiel bevorzuge ich keine Steuerung wie in einem Actionklopper. Ja, ich bin einiger-
maßen damit klar gekommen, aber wirklich Spass hat es mir nicht gemacht und eigentlich nur mehr Hektik in die Kämpfe gebracht. Aber wie gesagt, das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Tja, und irgendwie war dann mit Lvl10 gestern nachmittag auch Schluss bei mir. Ich hatte einfach sämtliche Motivation verloren, noch großartig weiter zu spielen. Bis auf die Grafik bietet mir AOC nichts, was ich nicht in Warhammer Online (oder WOW, was ich aber gerade ebenfalls gekündigt habe) genauso oder (Steuerung) IMO besser bekäme.

Nachdem ich dann WAR wieder ein paar Stunden gezockt hatte, habe ich absolut keinen Drang mehr verspürt, AOC noch zu starten.

Fakt ist: Das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall besser, als es hier und in anderen Foren gemacht wird. Die Spielwelt ist stimmig und intensiv, die Grafik und die Vertonung tragen dazu enorm bei. Ansonten aber bietet AOC IMO nichts, was man nicht wo anders auch bekäme, von der direkteren Steuerung mal abgesehen.
Was die Community angeht, so kann ich natürlich nur das sagen, was ich in den paar Stunden mitbekommen habe. Der Ton ist völlig verschieden, je nach Spieler. Man hat oft den Eindruck, dass da Erwachsene am PC sitzen, aber mindestens genauso oft, dass Leute schreiben, die entweder noch im Jugendalter sind, oder trotz der 18/19/20 im Ausweis, diesem noch nicht entwachsen sind.
Hier trägt die Versteifung (sorry, für dieses Wort in dem nachfolgenden Bezug) auf "Blut & Brüste" der Entwickler wohl einen Teil dazu bei, die typischen FHM-"Leser" in´s Abo zu locken.

Nichts desto trotz, mein Spiel ist es einfach nicht und ich werde weiterhin bei Warhammer Online bleiben, aber leid tut es mir um die 25EUR dennoch nicht.


----------



## corpescrust (23. Januar 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz, mein Spiel ist es einfach nicht und ich werde weiterhin bei Warhammer Online bleiben, aber leid tut es mir um die 25EUR dennoch nicht.



Da bleibt ja nur noch , dir viel Spass zu wünschen 

Wie du schon sagst ist eben Geschmacksache


----------



## Berndor (23. Januar 2009)

Sind die Talentbeschreibungen immer noch nicht überarbeitet worden ?
Mich hat es damals demotiviert, daß ich nicht wusste oder erklärt bekam, welcher Wert, welche Auswirkungen auf den Charakter hat.

Gerade dies ist doch eine zentrale Komponente eines RPGs, ob on- oder offline.


----------



## MoVedder (24. Januar 2009)

Hoi!

Ich habe da mals schnell eine Frage...
ich habe mir diese Uk Version da, die auf der ersten Seite steht, bestellt und auch erhalten.

Frage ist : Wo finde ich den Aktivierungskey?,..bzw. gibt es überahupt einen?
Denn hinten auf dem Booklet steht Aktivierungskey, aber darunter ist einfach eine weiße Fläche.

Also wurde ich abgezogen?,..wenn ja schwups di wups gleich wieder zu Amazon.


mfG


----------



## mark_renton (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch... Bis ich die 2. CD auch raus hab.
Darunter war dann der Key.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Januar 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Dann, Lvl10 erreicht und zum ersten Mal die Talentliste gesehen. Grauenhaft. Mag sein, dass manche es anspricht, wenn auf den ersten Blick alles in kryptischen Zeichen unterschrieben ist.
> Für mich war das einfach nur unübersichtlich und hat mir schon jegliche Lust genommen, mich damit zu beschäftigen.


Wo ist bei AoC in den Talentbäumen der Unterschied zu War oder WoW? Außer, dass War lineare Talentbäume hat. Aber dort steht unter den Skills auch nix, sondern erst, wenn man mit der Maus drüberfährt. Von daher isses doch Wurst, ob nichts oder kryptische Zeichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mittelstandskind (26. Januar 2009)

Du willst AoC Uncut?
Eine dicke Box im Regal stehen haben?
Du besitzt eine Kreditkarte?

dann klick hier 
http://www.game.co.uk/PC/RolePlaying/Massi...r%27s%20Edition
Die CE von AoC für 10 Pfund + Vat

in diesem Sinne viel spass mit


----------



## Rockedansky (26. Januar 2009)

Wer sich noch etwas gedulden kann hier http://www.gamecaptain.de/News/19323/Age_o...verramscht.html


----------



## Noxiel (27. Januar 2009)

Meine Herren, es genügt ein Blick auf den Threadtitel um festzustellen welche Beiträge themenbezogen sind und welche nicht.


----------



## soefsn (27. Januar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Herren, es genügt ein Blick auf den Threadtitel um festzustellen welche Beiträge themenbezogen sind und welche nicht.



Warum löscht du bitte meinen Beitrag? Mein Bietrag hat sich genau auf das günstige Angebot was Gamecaptain geschrieben hatte bezogen! Ich sagte das es diesen Spiel nur gut tuhen kann und das es nötig ist das Spiel so günstig Anzubieten und auf dauer weiter Erfolg zu haben. Aber gut sei es drum.


----------



## Rockedansky (27. Januar 2009)

@soefsn
Ich fand dein Eintrag auch passend,zumindest passender als andere Einträge in diesem Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (28. Januar 2009)

Rockedansky schrieb:


> @soefsn
> Ich fand dein Eintrag auch passend,zumindest passender als andere Einträge in diesem Thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sehe das auch so ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## BIGLOVE (30. Januar 2009)

ich ebend so, 
was geht in manchen köpfen von moderatoren ab und an vor :8


----------



## Dentus (2. Februar 2009)

Solange FC nicht endlich mal mit einem Rückkehr-Angebot auf mich zukommt wie es zB Herr der Ringe permanent schafft jucken mich auch Budget-AoC-Boxen nicht einen Meter


----------



## Irn-Bru (2. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob sich FC mit so einer 6Euro99 Aktion einen gefallen tut, das ganze erweckt echt den Eindruck als wenn Aoc komplett den Bach runter gegangen ist. Gibt sogar die CE für 9,99 GBP, echt traurig. Vielleicht wäre ein Rückkehrangebot echt die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Naja warten wir es ab und hoffen das sich die Server dadurch wieder etwas füllen.


----------



## Kartob (2. Februar 2009)

Hat einer schon mal probiert, ob man die Keys von Spieleboxen bestehenden ACC zuordnen kann ?

Dann wäre mit 7,-€/Monat AoC nicht mehr teurer als HdR ua.


----------



## Knurrbauch (2. Februar 2009)

Kartob schrieb:


> Hat einer schon mal probiert, ob man die Keys von Spieleboxen bestehenden ACC zuordnen kann ?
> 
> Dann wäre mit 7,-€/Monat AoC nicht mehr teurer als HdR ua.



...



Nee, ich sag nichts. Überleg einfach mal selber.


----------



## Targo (2. Februar 2009)

Dentus schrieb:


> Solange FC nicht endlich mal mit einem Rückkehr-Angebot auf mich zukommt wie es zB Herr der Ringe permanent schafft jucken mich auch Budget-AoC-Boxen nicht einen Meter



Jo. geht mir genauso. Bin durchaus daran interessiert was sich in dem Spiel so alles getan hat, aber das lässt sich schlecht mit nem neuen Account herausfinden(die ersten 20Level sind ja super).
15€ zu bezahlen um dann evtl. festzustellen dass es immernoch Rotz ist sind mir nach den ganzen Releasepannen(musste 4Tage auf meinen CE Key warten) einfach zuviel.


----------



## Ogil (2. Februar 2009)

Ich hab am WE auch die Langeweile genutzt um meinen Account zu reaktivieren und auf Fury neu angefangen. Im Moment macht es noch ordentlich Spass - aber das hat es beim Release in den unteren Levelbereichen auch gemacht. Mal schauen, wie sich das Ganze weiter entwickelt.

Was mich jetzt aber schon enttaeuscht ist das PvP-System. Wenn man einen Spieler mit niedrigerem Level toetet wird man zum Verbrecher? Hallo? Wenn man mich als Stoffi aus dem Hinterhalt angreift (sagen wir ein Assa 2 Level unter mir) und ich es schaffe (falls!) den Gegner zu besiegen, dann werde ich zum Verbrecher? D.h. ich kann in der Situation also nur verlieren - entweder ich werde abgemurkst oder ich werde zum Verbrecher. Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kensao (3. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt aber schon enttaeuscht ist das PvP-System. Wenn man einen Spieler mit niedrigerem Level toetet wird man zum Verbrecher? Hallo? Wenn man mich als Stoffi aus dem Hinterhalt angreift (sagen wir ein Assa 2 Level unter mir) und ich es schaffe (falls!) den Gegner zu besiegen, dann werde ich zum Verbrecher? D.h. ich kann in der Situation also nur verlieren - entweder ich werde abgemurkst oder ich werde zum Verbrecher. Toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das PVP - System hat zwar seine Tücken, und man kann es leicht exploiten, aber so schlimm ist es nun nicht:

Je nach LvL sind es 7 Level unter dir Stehende, die du _sngreifen_ kannst.

Wehren kannst du dich immer, sollte zu mindest so sein ^-^


----------



## OldboyX (3. Februar 2009)

> Ich weiss nicht ob sich FC mit so einer 6Euro99 Aktion einen gefallen tut, das ganze erweckt echt den Eindruck als wenn Aoc komplett den Bach runter gegangen ist. Gibt sogar die CE für 9,99 GBP, echt traurig. Vielleicht wäre ein Rückkehrangebot echt die bessere Wahl gewesen.



Ich bezweifle, dass das viel mit Funcom zu tun hat. Wohl eher sitzen große Reseller auf Unmengen von AoC Boxen (immer noch vom Release eventuell) und wollen die endlich mal loswerden.


----------



## Niko78 (3. Februar 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass das viel mit Funcom zu tun hat. Wohl eher sitzen große Reseller auf Unmengen von AoC Boxen (immer noch vom Release eventuell) und wollen die endlich mal loswerden.



Rückkehrangebote wären sicher mehr Werbung für AoC gewesen als Dumpingpreise. Vor allem hätte man sich auch überlegen sollen, ob man die monatlichen Gebühren nicht bisschen runterschraubt. Immerhin ist der Preis, im Vergleich zu anderen Games, der höchste.


----------



## Healor (3. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht kommt das noch. Funcom wäre jedenfalls dumm wenn sie es nie machen würden. Ich wäre auch stark dafür. Das dürfte wieder einige ehemalige Spieler zurück nach Hyboria bringen.


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das kommt wenn sie die "Questlöcher" gestopft haben.


----------



## BornPsycho (3. Februar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ich denke das kommt wenn sie die "Questlöcher" gestopft haben.




Die sind doch so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden. Jedenfalls nicht bis LVL 70+...da muss man ja auch erstmal hin.

Grüße


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2009)

Deswegen die Anführungszeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

